# Deer corn prices...... UP!



## Bigdog57

Whoowee, my hunting buddy and I went all over town this weekend looking at corn prices - got to keep our deer feeders going.

NINE bucks a 50 lb. bag is the lowest we found! TSC wants $9.38 a bag.

Sheesh - getting as expensive to feed the deer as to keep a teenager going. 

This is in North Central Florida. What are feed corn prices in y'alls areas?


----------



## *Andi

Our 'all grain' that we feed to the critters has went up 4 times in the last six months. :gaah:

And was told that if the fuel prices keep it up ... to expect it to keep going up.

Deer Corn was around eight bucks, last I saw.


----------

